# Reversal Film to Digital



## Thisiseasy (Aug 3, 2017)

Does anyone know how to copy reversal film to digital or of any companies which can do it for me? I have about six thousand Fujichrome slides I'd like to digitize.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

You can buy or rent machines that do just that. My dad had done that years ago. I can’t be much more help than this tough. I wasn’t part of the process. He went through thousands in a weekend so the procedure was fairly quick.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yes there are many companies on the internet that provide that service.
I bought a slide & film scanner and it is a real hassle for just a hundred photos.
anything over 500 I strongly suggest a company that does this for a living.
google it and you will get a starting point for the price comparison.
you should look at a lot of the slides first to see what kind of condition they are in.
a lot of mine deteriorated a LOT since the '70s and weren't even salvageable.
this is a digital from a 1970 Fujichrome slide that I scanned myself.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you are pacient you can do it with a scanner. I have an Epson v600 that can do 5 at a time. But with 6000 to do that would take a long time. There are bulk slide copiers or you can send themout. There are often local guys who do it. Do an internet search. The same people that do film digitizing often do slides also, so a flim digitizing search might give better results.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Joe - that is the machine that I have


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Several years ago I had a friend scan a bunch of slides for me by using an attachment on his DSLR. It had a slot that held the slide at the correct focal point. Manual, but he made it go fairly quickly.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Using a camera for slide or print duplication is more likely to introduce distortion or rainbowy fringes in the finished copy due to lens aberrations.

I suggest at least 3600 dpi for slides or negatives, at least 300 dpi for copying photographic prints on paper.

A lot of time is consumed inspecting each scan before going on to the next one. You might want to take a chance and not inspect during your bulk copy session. Later if you discover a scan that came out too light or too dark, do that one over.


----------

